# Olor Fuerte Belicoso Cigar Review - A nice one



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried the magnum (60 ring). Beautiful darkish skin, a bit oily and consistent. The draw perfect all the way. Smelling tobacco, fresh. I didn't fe...

Read the full review here: Olor Fuerte Belicoso Cigar Review - A nice one


----------

